# Swapped pads, pressed pedal too far, no brakes



## erikgil (Nov 9, 2006)

OK, 1990 Max, pads on the front were getting low, swapped them. Basically, unbolt caliper, remove old pads, release cap on brake reservoir, compress the pistons, put new pads in, bolt back up, then built pressure in the system by pumping the brake pedal. Well, after a few I heard a thud and the pedal went to the floor, all the fuid ran out of the reservoir. Uh-oh.

OK so that was dumb. I got some fluid, filled it back up but now the pedal goes to the floor and brake fluid leaks out of the ABS and down in front of the front tire.

Now I have the Chiltons manual and it says I have to bleed every wheel and has a special part about disconnecting the ABS wires. 

Is there any known issue or have I done something horribly wrong? I've swapped the pads on the rear of this car and no problem, swapped pads on my sportbike and same process.

Please help. Appreciate it.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Sounds like you pushed the piston too far out of the bore in the master cylinder. I'm not sure on the proper procedure to reseat the piston and whatnot, but I imagine you should be able to find it somewhere.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

sounds like you burst a line.


----------



## erikgil (Nov 9, 2006)

internetautomart said:


> sounds like you burst a line.


Thanks for the replies. Myself and a buddy just pumped it and the ABS actuator is spitting fluid from the ream middle. It seems to have 4 cylinders inside but I can't see exactly what's up. I assume since this is an ABS unit I have to buy a whole assembly. I just saw this assembly and it's basically the price I paid for the car. over $1k. ouch.

Anybody know where to source one used, reconditioned, etc? Also, any possibility of repairing the unit? And a third question, any way to just pull the ABS out of the picture? 

Appreciate any leads and info. Driving with the Parking brake is sure interesting  Also, at least it popped while in my driveway. Hate to have it happen in the real world with no warning.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

find someone parting out their car.


----------



## erikgil (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah, found a used ABS actuator for under $200. Fun putting in. Also had the starter go and put that in. That was simple.

Thanks all for the advice.


----------

